# Interesting animal-animal interaction on our hike yesterday



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

So yesterday I was out in the bayou on a not so populated hiking trail with my dog. He was off lead and having a great time playing around and all of a sudden he locked up on a very hard point. Down trail was another hiker with what I presumed was a pet dog. So I released Kauzy to allow him to introduce himself and he started out on a very protective and aggressive barking rant I calmed him down and threw his lead on as I didn't know what we were getting into. We approached the hiker and it turns out that the guy has a pet billy goat that he was out hiking with. Kauzy had no idea what the goat was and was very inquisitive and apprehensive during the whole encounter. The hiker wanted to socialize his goat with dogs and asked about my dog's temperament. I told him that he was usually a socialite around other dogs. We stood for a while and chatted while Kauzy and the goat warmed up to each other. After about 10 minutes the dog and the goat started playing on a little less than amicable terms, but it was fun to see the interaction. It was a good learning experience for Kauzy and I, but very random at the same time. Be mindful of goats on your walks!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

;D I love this! Haha How funny that must have been and what a great experience for Kauzy to meet a goat!! A goat!!! So cute!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I know people that take there pet goats for a walk on leash.

dmak, where are the photos??


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm a huge slacker in the photo department. I need to just dedicate a camera to the dog adventure pack. I never have my camera phone with me in the woods cause its my alone time in the woods with my dog

I'd never seen a pet goat before but am now interested.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

where I live this wouldn't be a good idea as goat are very much like sheep, if Ruby plays with sheep, she'll get shot..


----------

